# [SOLVED] Dell latitude d600 - Resetting to factory settings



## Chaos1337 (Jan 7, 2010)

The recovery menu does not work on the Latitude series, and I cannot use a disc. I went to install the driver for my cd drive, and well it broke it.... So when I turn it on while the cd drive is in, it gives me an error, so I have to remove it. (That is why I want to reset it to factory settings, or if anyone knows how I can fix my cd drive that would be nice)


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Dell latitude d600 - Resetting to factory settings*

Hello Chaos1337,

Your D600 came with OS recovery discs that are bootable. Attempt to boot to the Dell Operating System disc (insert the CD then restart the computer, press F12 for the boot menu). If the system refuses to boot to CD, then you need to replace the optical drive.


----------



## Chaos1337 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Dell latitude d600 - Resetting to factory settings*

Well like I said I can't use the cd because when I installed the driver it screwed everything up, and that is why I want to reset it.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Dell latitude d600 - Resetting to factory settings*

The driver only operates in Windows. The reason I want you to boot to a bootable CD is to verify if the problem is with the drive itself or with Windows.


----------



## Chaos1337 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Dell latitude d600 - Resetting to factory settings*

Sorry I explained this wrong. My cd drive wasn't able to read anything, so I installed the driver, and it said I needed to restart. When I did it gave me an error about the modular device(before windows even started) so I removed the cd drive and restarted my pc. Everything worked fine, but when I put the cd drive back in the green light kept flashing. I have tried everything, uninstalling the drivers, installing new drivers, some of those driver updaters ect.. So now I decided I should just reset it to factory settings, and with my luck the latitude series cannot reset without a boot disc, so I am pretty much screwed I guess


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Dell latitude d600 - Resetting to factory settings*

If your CD drive will not boot to the Dell OS disk, then your drive has failed and will need to be replaced.


----------



## Chaos1337 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Dell latitude d600 - Resetting to factory settings*

Alright thank you very much, my problem is solved.


----------

